# efi. to carb



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

What is Al needed to go from fuel injection to carbs besides the obvious like carbs fuel pump


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A complete wiring harness, both the CDI and Actuator controller, Replacement of the complete Stator w/crank position sensor, airbox and all related boots, fuel pump and fuel tank port system. You will also need to revamp the cooling system to accept the older fan control system to include a radiator, thermostat housing and related sensors. Then the dash pod will have to be changed as it is for the EFI.

Pretty much a complete machine except for engine, frame, suspension and plastics.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is it really worth it to ya???


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I couldn't imagine going from efi to carbs. Ever since i upgraded to the xmr from the brute. I love it.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

i have had nothing but issues with this thing just put fuel pump in it two weeks ago went riding sunday it ran good for 2 hours i stopped for a second went to take off and it sputtered and died now it will only run for a few seconds and die brought it home washed it and then later pulled the spark plug boot on rear cylinder and it wash full of water idk if it happen when riding or washing i sick of being on team broke force man


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah that blows bud. If you got water in your cylinder? Sounds like you have an issue with your snorkels. Like something isn't sealed rite. Once you dry it out see if it will fire up and run. If so i would start hunting for your leak.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

No I dint get water in the cylinder just in the spark plug boot no water in the engine at all


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

oh ok sorry for the misunderstanding. Will the bike start and run now?


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

Only for a few seconds haven't tried it since Sunday night


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chrisd11 said:


> Only for a few seconds haven't tried it since Sunday night


Take the gas cap loose and see if it runs longer. If so, replace the vent check valve. Or you might still have junk in the tank that plugging up the intake. Even water will do that.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

i tried removing the cap nothing and im sure the tank is clean of any trash or water it ran for about 3 seconds dies and the last time i tried it ran a little longer but that was with flicking the throttle ill try again when i get off and let you guys know what happens


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Im new to the EFI but im sure there is a filter somewhere on these bikes after the fuel pump I would try to locate that and see if its gummed up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It is said there are two filters-one before the pump and one after...although I have not investigated this to conform but enough people said it so..must be true. 3=seconds is about the time it would take for two injectors to deplete the line fuel pressure between the pump and the injectors so..this is a strong possibility.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

there is a sock filter on the bottom of the pump and a metal screen filter after the pump i have removed the second filter when replacing the pump and it has new sock filter 
i dint get to mess with it last night but put the battery on charge try tonight and see what happens im thinking its not firing right or the tps sensor 
from what i hear it kinda sounds like the roll over sensor too but idk


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

I installed a automotive fuel pump when I replaced it so I checked my plugs they were black so I did a flow test and I'm getting about 6 or 7 oz. Per key cycle 
Do you think I'm pushing to much fuel to the injectors and it's blowing by them fouling my plugs out


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

has anyone heard of a regulator failing


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

well found the issue 25 psi on fuel pressure so i removed the pump the hose i used on the pump split between the pump and the housing


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh well good deal man glad you figured it out. You will be out ripping again before you know it.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you Try switching the relay I have seen relays 
strange things like work for a few seconds then stop working just what I have seen in the automotive field


----------

